# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  زواج الاجانب محامى متخصص فى زواج الاجانب

## hany31

مكتب
المستشار القانونى
هانى أحمد
للمحاماه والاستشارات القانونية
متخصصون فى انهاء اجراءات زواج الاجانب
فى مصر والدول العربية والدول الاجنبية

يقوم المكتب بتقديم الاستشارات القانونية فى كيفية اتمام عملية الزواج والتوثيق من وزارة العدل والخارجية المصرية وترجمة العقود من مكتب ترجمة معتمد .
ان عملية الزواج تكون كالعادة بين رجل وامرأة يتوافر لديهم الايجاب والقبول فى اتمام عملية الزواج بين الطرفين وان يختار الانسان المناسب له فى الحياة ويكون شريك الحياة فى هذه المرحلة ولكن عندما يقوم الانسان فى اقامة علاقة مع طرف اجنبى يجد خطوات يجب ان تكون موجودة لاتمام عملية الزواج وحالات الزواج هى :
1.	زواج المصريين من اجانب
2.	زواج الاجانب من المصريين
3.	زواج الاجانب من بعضهم
وتعتبر عملية الزواج من الاجراءات الصعبة التى لا يمكن ان يستهان بها فيجب ان يكون الشخص الذى يقوم بهذا الموضوع على علم بكافة الأمور والخطوات السابقة لهذا الموضوع واللاحقة لأن علم الشخص والدراية بتلك الأمور يسهل عملية اتمام الزواج بين الطرفين اما عدم العلم بتلك الأمور يؤدى إلى الوقوع فى الخطأ وإعادة الاجراءات من جديد وضياع الوقت  فيجب وضع تلك الامور فى نصبها الطبيعى .
والشخص الذى على علم بتلك الخطوات لإتمام عملية الزواج .
لأن عملية زواج طرف مصرى من اجنبيه لها إجراءات لا بد من ان تتوافر والعكس فى حالة زواج مصرية من اجنبى لا بد من توافر شروط حفاظاً على حقوق المرأة المصرية من الضياع .
لأن
•	بعض الدول تشترط الموافقة على الزواج من خلال التصريح بذلك من خلال شهادة عدم الممانعة التى تستخرج من السفارة .
•	بعض الدول لا تشترط ذلك ولا ننسى رأى القانون المصرى فى الزواج من الاجانب .

وأهم الشروط الخاصة بزواج الاجانب فى مصر هى :
أولاً / الشروط الاساسية
ان يكون كلاً من الزوجين قد بلغ من العمر 18 سنة حتى يحق له الزواج وإذا كانت الزوجة مطلقة أو أرمله فلابد من انقضاء فترة العدة .
ثانياً / المستندات المطلوبة
1.	شهادة عدم ممانعة من سفارة الطرف الاجنبى تتضمن السن وتاريخ الميلاد والديانة والحالة الاجتماعية [ ويجوز ان يأتى بها من بلده ويتم الترجمة والتوثيق من السفارة المصرية فى بلده وموثقة من الخارجية المصرية ] وهذه الشهادة تفيد بعدم ممانعة حكومة هذا الطرف الاجنبى على هذا الزواج .
2.	شهادة اثبات الديانة [ حيث لا يجوز للمسلم الزواج من الملحدين أى لابد ان تكون أهل كتاب ] فى حالة الزوجة أجنبية والزوج مصرى .	
فى حالة ان الزوج هو الأجنبى والزوجة مسلمة لا بد من شهادة اشهار الاسلام .
3.	وجود ختم افادة على الباسبور .
4.	عدد (5) صورة شخصية لكل من الزوج والزوجة .
5.	شاهدين بالغين سن الرشد أكبر من (21) سنة .
6.	موافقة ولى الأمر إذا كانت الزوجة أقل من (21) سنة .
يعتبر مكتبنا والحمد لله من المكاتب المتخصصة فى كيفية التعامل مع جميع الحالات ومختلف الجنسيات سواء زوج أو زوجة وفى انهاء الاجراءات والتواثيق مع اعتمادها من الخارجية المصرية وترجمة العقود ايضاً لللغة الانجليزية أو غيرها من اللغات من مكتب ترجمة معتمد .
ويتميز المكتب أيضاً فى التعامل مع السفارات الاجنبية كما يقوم المكتبي أيضاً بتقديم الخدمات القانونية أيضاً فى أهم قضايا الأحوال الشخصية .
1.	دعاوى اثبات نسب .
2.	دعاوى طلاق .
3.	الخلع .
4.	دعاوى ثبوت علاقة زوجية .
5.	دعاوى نفقة زوجية .
6.	دعاوى حضانة الصغير وحفظة وضمه والانتقال به .
7.	دعاوى رؤية الصغير .
8.	دعاوى المتعة ونفقة العدة .
9.	دعاوى نفقة الصغير واجر المكان وأجر الحضانة وأجر الرضاعة .
10.	دعاوى مصاريف التعليم .
11.	دعاوى مصاريف العلاج .
12.	دعاوى مؤخر الصداق .
13.	دعاوى الحبس .
14.	دعاوى تصحيح وثائق الزواج والطلاق .
15.	الاعتراض على حكم الطاعة .
16.	دعاوى الحبس ولإمتناع المحكوم عليه عن تنفيذ احكام النفقات .
17.	دعاوى التطليق للأسباب الآتية :
أ‌.	الضرر .
ب‌.	الخلع .
ت‌.	الغيبه .
ث‌.	حب الزواج .
ج‌.	عدم الاتفاق .
ح‌.	التفريق للعيب .
خ‌.	للزواج بأخرى .

18.	دعاوى الوصاية .
19.	دعاوى الارث و الميراث .

المكتب متميز في الخبرة في : 

1.	أهم قضايا الأحوال الشخصية .
2.	انهاء اجراءات زواج الأجانب في مصر .
3.	اعتماد العقود من زوارة العدل و الخارجية المصرية .
4.	النجاح في إنهاء الأمور و ترجمة العقود .
( التميز – الدقة – السرعه – الخبره ) أهم مقومات النجاح .



		مع تحيات
هانى أحمد
المستشار القانونى
0128811960
hanylawyertop@gmail.com
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUhhdgL2Rnc

----------


## hany31

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مكتب  
الافوكاتو / وليد شحاتة 
للمحاماة والاستشارات القانونية 

** المكتب  متخصص فى إجراءات زواج الأجانب من المصريين والمصريين من الأجانب وأيضاً زواج الأجانب من بعضهم البعض 
** وفيما يلى أهم الشروط الخاصة بالزواج الذى يتم فى وزارة العدل الشهر العقارى 
الشرط الأول:- حضور الزوجين إجراءات التوثيق والزواج أومن ينوب عنهما  
الشرط الثانى :- تقديم الأجنبي  الراغب فى الزواج – شهادة من سفارة دولته. 
( تفيد بعدم الممانعة فى الزواج )
الشرط الثالث :- حضور شاهدين عاقلين بالغين لسن الرشد أكثر من 21 سنة
الشرط الرابع  :- جواز سفر سارى للطرفان   
الشرط الخامس  :- عدد 6 صور  شخصية 4*6 لكل من الزوجين 
 ** متخصصون فى إنهاء كافة إجراءات زواج وشئون الأجانب فى وإتمام عقد الزواج وتسهيل كافة الصعوبات فى أسرع وقت ممكن وكذلك أعمال الترجمة المعتمدة  للغات الأجنبية والتصديق عليها من السفارات على عقود الزواج . 
كما يقدم مكتب الافوكاتو- جميع الخدمات القانونية الأخرى والاستشارات القانونية  للأخوة العرب المقيمون بالخارج أو المقيمون بجميع محافظات مصر وكذلك للمصريين فى جميع أنحاء الجمهورية .
 ( مستشار قانونى لدى السفارات والقنصليات الأجنبية  فى مصر )
وللتواصل معنا زورا موقعنا الالكتروني www. Elavocato .com 
جوال رقم  : 01118727840

----------

